# It doesn't get much prettier than this. (~2MB)



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:jawdrop:

Even though I really didn't have time for it, I went and took a couple pics.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking gorgeous !


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Your new ride?

SWEET.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful color combo! :thumbup: 

Please don't defile that beautiful front view with a MD tag!

Alex


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Gorgeous, indeed! I park next to a new M3 that same color, but with a gray interior at school. Total drool everyday.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Your new ride?
> 
> SWEET.


 Yep.



,,,and you're the one who convinced me that I had to drive an SMG car.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Beautiful color combo! :thumbup:
> 
> Please don't defile that beautiful front view with a MD tag!
> 
> Alex


 I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do.  I've also been looking for an intermediate step that doesn't involve drilling the poor bumper.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do.  I've also been looking for an intermediate step that doesn't involve drilling the poor bumper.


I've had my M3 for about 2 months, and I've been driving with the front plate in the trunk. I figure if I get pulled, I'll take the officer to the front of the car and tell him I just couldn't bear to drill holes in it yet. A police officer friend of mine said that most cops are car nuts themselves and I might get away with it.

Worst case, it's a $20 improper equipment fine (I think it's $20) and then I'll just have to figure out a way to temporarily attach it for the inspection, cause it'll come right off afterwards!

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's $50. 

I'm not worried about that, but I am worried about whether or not they'd decide to pull me over for the plate and give me a speeding ticket while I'm there. (Thanks to my age and single male status, I get cheap insurance with a clean record, but it'll increase by at least 50% if I get ANY tickets on my record.)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It's $50.
> 
> I'm not worried about that, but I am worried about whether or not they'd decide to pull me over for the plate and give me a speeding ticket while I'm there.


I had the opposite experience

Pulled over for speeding, cop gave me a warning for the speeding but wrote me up for no front plate.

I happily accepted the non-moving violation :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It's $50.
> 
> I'm not worried about that, but I am worried about whether or not they'd decide to pull me over for the plate and give me a speeding ticket while I'm there. (Thanks to my age and single male status, I get cheap insurance with a clean record, but it'll increase by at least 50% if I get ANY tickets on my record.)


Well, even at $50 I'm not going to ruin the look.

But unlike you, I'm old and married so I got different issues. 

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I had the opposite experience
> 
> Pulled over for speeding, cop gave me a warning for the speeding but wrote me up for no front plate.
> 
> I happily accepted the non-moving violation :thumbup:


 Yes, but but 22 year old guys don't tend to get that sort of sympathy. (Even if I've received four warnings for things like doubling the speed limit and reckless driving.  )


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

WOW

I love the color combo

Congrats man! that's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Beautiful car, congrats Nick. :thumbup:

BTW, the first pic would be better without the trash bins in the background! :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Beautiful car, congrats Nick. :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, the first pic would be better without the trash bins in the background! :angel:


Wow... looks great! I'll have to build one like that with one of my next month's allocations to see what it looks like in person. I'll bet it's even better in person, since I know Mystic Blue and Cinammon are both gorgeous 'en vivo'.

:thumbup:

How many miles? Do you have an appointment for the 1200 mile service scheduled yet?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:bigpimp: :thumbup: :bow:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Sweet Lookin color combo...Congrats on such an awesome car:thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Wow... looks great! I'll have to build one like that with one of my next month's allocations to see what it looks like in person. I'll bet it's even better in person, since I know Mystic Blue and Cinammon are both gorgeous 'en vivo'.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> How many miles? Do you have an appointment for the 1200 mile service scheduled yet?


 800 and the 29th.

And given how many people have already told me this is their new favorite M3 color combo, I think you ought to.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do.  I've also been looking for an intermediate step that doesn't involve drilling the poor bumper.


Try suction cups. When "appropriate," put the front plate at the lower-right of your windshield.

I purchased 4 of those suction cups from Pep Boys, and then securely affixed them to my front plate (through holes and with tapes). If do it right, the plate will not come off the suction cups, and the suction cups will not come off the windshield... at lease it appears that way.

When, and if, I drive into/through smaller Texas towns, I'll stick the plate on my windshield. (hasn't happened yet) FWIW...In Dallas proper, I often see cars without front plates.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

kyyuan said:


> Try suction cups. When "appropriate," put the front plate at the lower-right of your windshield.
> 
> I purchased 4 of those suction cups from Pep Boys, and then securely affixed them to my front plate (through holes and with tapes). When, and if, I drive into/through smaller Texas towns, I'll stick the plate on my windshield. (hasn't happened yet)


don't think it'll matter.

I believe there's a limit as to how high off the ground a plate can be displayed to be legal--the windshield is too high

EDIT!--

I was wrong--I just found out that the "Placement or mounting of license plates is not defined."


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> Not me.


 :nono:

No further comment.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Great car, great color combo, great everything... when I'm your age I hope to be in the same make/model provided it's not too ugly by then! :yikes: :thumbup:


----------

